# Simpson River Pier



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm trying my luck out here today. Does anyone ever catch anything here?


----------



## sig226 (Feb 7, 2011)

guy on here caught a huge redfish there a while back , cold weather may have run fish to deeper holes, buts thats a good spot


----------

